# Hi All



## LDTom (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey Everybody.

My Name is Tom Snyder.I am a college student as well as a Lighting Designer and Audio Visual Technician.
I Worked at a night club for 6 years. Had my share of difficult shows in which it seemed like everything that I did would not work. The venue that I left was making the jump to LED Par 64's instead of 1K Par 64's. Not a good idea in my eyes and this was one of the main reason that I left. They had a extremely small mover package. 3 Martin Mac 250s, 2 High End System Trackspots ( that never seem to want to work) and 4 Martin MX-1's (Not sure why the owner bought these). He also bought 2 Elation Design Spot 250's that were interesting but nothing compared to a Mac 250 Krypton. So in May of this year I finally jumped ship of that venue. 

Looking forward to joining the many ongoing discussions and making many new friends.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Tom. Yeah that's a bit of a drop in output from a 1k to an LED... won't be long until there is a good replacement but for now it's just not the same. 

Are you looking for more work now or just focusing on school? How is the college's tech program? 

Let us know how we can help... and use the search button!


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome to Controlbooth

Ask Lots Learn even more


----------



## LDTom (Jul 8, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Welcome to the Booth Tom. Yeah that's a bit of a drop in output from a 1k to an LED... won't be long until there is a good replacement but for now it's just not the same.
> 
> Are you looking for more work now or just focusing on school? How is the college's tech program?
> 
> Let us know how we can help... and use the search button!



Im currently looking for a new job at another company locally maybe doing corporate work as a Independent Contractor, as well as getting my AA in Theater Arts with a Emphasis in Technical Theater. Might transfer for there or might just work full time.

The community college that I attends tech program is for a basic education quite adequate. They have a Hog 1000 at FOH and a vast number of Source 4's with varying lens tubes.

As I said for a basic education the equipment and everything is good, but for people like myself that have gotten the privilege of working in the industry, it is lacking. 

Although to me it is lacking, for most it is fine. The one thing that I have always believed is: 

"School is great for the basics, but being able to work on a show outside of the school in a more realistic environment is invaluable experience."


It takes a certain drive to succeed as a techie, a lot of people don't have it.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Jul 16, 2008)

Ah, Tom, you have hit the monkey on the head - school is a great place to learn,but it can't beat the real world. Having been both a student and instructor in tech, there is a lot of good that classroom work can teach you, but nothing can replace actual working knowledge. However, you need to base to begin upon and that's what school should offer you and not to an 'end-all' situation. Unfortunately, not all students see it that way. Oh well, they learn once they get into the fire pit.

Welcome to the booth, good luck with your schooling and future work. It does take a lot of drive to be a long-term tech, but it also takes a great love for the work and the people. I've been at this for 34 years and I still can't wait to get to work!


----------



## Ross (Jul 16, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> Ah, Tom, you have hit the monkey on the head - school is a great place to learn,but it can't beat the real world.



I had a designer come through here with an MFA in Lighting Design fresh out of the program and it was the most difficult show I've ever worked on here because he had no idea how things in the real world operate. He had no experience outside of school, where he had professors and technicians looking over his shoulder and correcting his mistakes for him.


----------



## Van (Jul 17, 2008)

Ross said:


> I had a designer come through here with an MFA in Lighting Design fresh out of the program and it was the most difficult show I've ever worked on here because he had no idea how things in the real world operate. He had no experience outside of school, where he had professors and technicians looking over his shoulder and correcting his mistakes for him.


 
Ah So true, So Sad....

Welcome Aboard LDTom !


----------

